# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  u autobusu s djetetom - kako ga vezati?

## pomikaki

ne znam ima li već slična tema.

Nije nam još ništa sigurno u planu, ali razmišljali smo možda otići na izlet autobusom koji se organizira većinom za odrasle. Ako bi vodili dijete (oko 2,5g) na koji način se može vezati? Da li se može unijeti as i vezati pojasom? Koliko često autobusi imaju pojase kojima se može vezati as?

Zanima me i za veće uzraste (za budućnost).

----------


## daddycool

Noviji autobusi imaju pojas u dvije točke na svim sjedalima. Kad je N imala 2 godine išla je s nama u Gardaland autobusom i uredno je imala svoju sjedalicu.

----------


## pomikaki

thnx
pretpostavljam najbolje nazvati i pitati agenciju

----------


## dolphins

> Noviji autobusi imaju pojas u dvije točke na svim sjedalima. Kad je N imala 2 godine išla je s nama u Gardaland autobusom i uredno je imala svoju sjedalicu.


možda 20% autobusa ima pojaseve, čak večina onih koji prevoze djecu nema a osatali ni pod razno ili eventulano na prvih par sjedala.

Jedina nada je provjeriti u agenciji no taman i da ima pojas u  točke - kako ste to onda ispravno montirali AS na njega ?

----------


## daddycool

> kako ste to onda ispravno montirali AS na njega ?


kako je najbolje bilo moguće

----------


## anasti

ima li kakvih novosti što se tiče teme? je li moguće putovati busom s dvogodišnjakom, tj. može li se postaviti autosjedaalica u busu?
zvala sam za info na kolodvor, kažu da nemaju pojaseve, ali nisam sigurna da gospđa s informacija zna točno.. 
molim pomoć što prije

----------


## anasti

bil opet do mjesnog kolodvora, oni zvali na glavni i kažu da može sjedalica. samo napomenuli da zovem dan prije puta da provjerim još jednom. a usput vidila u starom busu na prednjim sjedalima pojas u 3 točke.. ima tko iskustva s autotransom?

----------


## daddycool

što znači da može sjedalica?
naravno da ju ti možeš postaviti na sjedalo od busa ali je pitanje da li je možeš ispravno učvrstiti
po meni, ako koristiš i samo pojas u dvije točke već je bolje nego da sjedalica nije vezana nikako. ako postoji pojas u 3 točke onda je to idealno.

----------


## Apsu

> bil opet do mjesnog kolodvora, oni zvali na glavni i kažu da može sjedalica. samo napomenuli da zovem dan prije puta da provjerim još jednom. a usput vidila u starom busu na prednjim sjedalima pojas u 3 točke.. ima tko iskustva s autotransom?


Jel placas dodatno mjesto za bebu/sjedalicu?

----------


## Beti3

> Jel placas dodatno mjesto za bebu/sjedalicu?


Da, moraš platiti putnu kartu i za bebu, ako zauzimaš stolicu. Ako ti je u krilu, onda je do 2 godine, ili do 100 cm besplatno, a do 7 ili 12 (kako koji autoprijevoznik) pola karte.

Ako nije gužva, možeš zauzeti dva mjesta, ali ne sa auto-stolicom. 
No, što će ti stolica u autobusu? Pojasevi su u dvije točke, stolica ti predstavlja preveliki teret za nositi, beba bi bila previsoko u stolici, na samom staklu od prozora. U busu je dijete sigurnije na sjedalu od sutobusa, vezano s pojasom. Uostalom, sile kod, ne daj bože, sudara i/ili prevrtanja autobusa su sasvim drugačije nego u osobnom automobilu. Drugačija je dinamika kretanja pričvršćenih i nepričvršćenih tijela, zbog drugačijeg prostora i oblika. AS nisu predviđene za uporabu u busevima. Ne predstavljaju sigurnost u tim uvjetima.

Autobus je daleko sigurnije prijevozno sredstvo od auta. Na internetu se mogu naći podaci o tome.

----------


## linolina

> D 
> No, što će ti stolica u autobusu? Pojasevi su u dvije točke.


Misliš na one pojaseve za odrasle? Nisam obraćala pažnju, ali ako se njime svi vežu na jednak način (ako nije prilagođeno po visini), onda valjda djetetu od dvije godine ide preko vrata ili lica?!

----------


## Apsu

Ja cu putovat 5 sati s djetetom od 7 mjeseci i najradije bi ga imala u krilu, mislis da je to stvarno bolje od autosjedalice?

----------


## Beti3

> Misliš na one pojaseve za odrasle? Nisam obraćala pažnju, ali ako se njime svi vežu na jednak način (ako nije prilagođeno po visini), onda valjda djetetu od dvije godine ide preko vrata ili lica?!


Ne, pojasevi su kao u avionu, preko krila, znači od jednog do drugog boka  :Smile:   A ako vrijede u avionu, onda itekako vrijede i u busu  :Smile: 




> Ja cu putovat 5 sati s djetetom od 7 mjeseci i najradije bi ga imala u krilu, mislis da je to stvarno bolje od autosjedalice?


Da, u autobusu je. Vožnja će biti prekidana, ne smije šofer voziti toliko dugo bez odmora. Moći ćete se prošetati u pauzi i na većim kolodvorima. Naputovala sam se sa svojom djecom i busevima i vlakovima i avionima, svagdje su bili sigurni u mome krilu. Auto je nešto drugo, tamo nemaš 2 i pol metra visine  :Smile: , u autu je AS zakon.

----------


## Majuška

beba od 7 mj je još u jajetu a vjerujem da je to sigurnije od krila.

----------


## Beti3

Nema mogućnosti vezanja jajeta na autobusno sjedalo. A kad nije čvrsto vezano, nije ni malo sigurno. Da li se vi uopće vozite međugradskim autobusima?

----------


## anasti

Nisam upoznata koliko je bus sigurniji od auta,možda i je,ali ipak se nesreće događaju,a nama bi put trajao 7 sati. Pa i već je bilo na tv-u par autobusnih nezgoda u zadnje vrijeme pa mi nije bas svejedno. Radije cu bit sigurna da da idem najsigurnije moguce. Ja sam pitala za vezanje u 3 točke i rekli su mi da bi trebalo biti,ali mozda ne u svakom busu. Jedini nacin da budem sigurna je da zovem prije nego bus krene da se provjeri za sto posto. Ja sam od busa odustala iz tog razloga sto mi je bilo vec muka jer sam zvala kolodvore od polaznog mjesta do odredista i nitko mi nije znao reci,sto je meni strasno jer to mi je u rangu s informacijom dal ima slobodnih mjesta. Inace,od 2 g pa nadalje za mjesto se placa pola karte,ako dijete nece biti u krilu.

----------


## anasti

Meni je jedna gospođa s info na kolodvoru rekla da misli da bi zakonski morali imat pojase u 3 točke,sad jel to točno neznam. Zna netko?
ja sam u jednom starijem busu vidjela takve pojase na prednjim sjedalima al ne znam kakvi su iza,i očito to nije isto u svakom busu.

----------


## Lucky2

Ja sam najnormalnije uzela AS za vožnju do mora (cca 10 sati) za svoju mišicu kad je imala 2 godine. Pojas je bio u 2 točke.
Naravno da nije idealno, ali nije mi na pamet padalo da putuje bez AS. Ovo što Beti piše, meni je totalna novost.

----------


## Beti3

Lucky2, kuda si provukla pojas, taj koji se vezuje u 2 točke? Vezivala si stolicu grupe I ? Kako si učvrstila naslon? Da li je stolica gledala u smjeru vožnje ili suprotno?
Da li si pokušala vidjeti što bi se dogodilo u slučaju naglog kočenja sa stolicom, kako bi se naslon ponašao?

Smatram da takvo korištenje AS nikako nije sigurno i voljela bih da se javi netko, tko zna zakonske akte u vezi AS u autobusu, te testove sigurnosti o istom,

Što god sam našla na netu, vrlo jasno upozoravaju da se NE smije AS vezati samo pojasom u 2 točke.

----------


## anasti

Slazem se da nije sigurno as vezati pojasom u 2 točke, ali nikako mi nije jasno kako moze biti sigurnije drzati dijete u rukama u busu?

----------


## Lucky2

> Lucky2, kuda si provukla pojas, taj koji se vezuje u 2 točke? Vezivala si stolicu grupe I ? Kako si učvrstila naslon? Da li je stolica gledala u smjeru vožnje ili suprotno?


Radilo se o AS grupe II. Naravno da nije bilo idealno, ali budući da AS ipak ima određenu masu, mogu reći da je bilo poprilično stabilno.

----------


## S2000

Stabilno u voznji-mozda. Stabilno u slucaju sudara-tesko. 
A as i sluzi da stiti prilikom sudara. Meni neispravno vezana autosjedalica koja nema trecu tocku uporista (za as I kategorije) vise izgleda kao dodatni projektil koji moze dodatno ozlijediti dijete u slucaju frontalnog sudara. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Sad tek vidim da je rijec o as grupe II.  Ako postoji samo bedreni dio pojasa, tj pojas u dvije tocke vezanja (koji ide samo preko bedara), tada se ne koristi buster (ili buster s naslonom), nego se dijete veze direktno pojasom vozila.

----------


## Beti3

Zar može 2-godišnje dijete u AS grupe II? Zar nisu boosteri od 15 kg na gore? Vjerujem da ima dvogodišnjaka sa tom težinom, ali meni je grupa II za barem 3-4 godišnjake.

Dijete u boosteru se po zakonu ne smije vezati pojasevima u dvije točke. To sam našla u zakonu. Kao što kaže S2000, dijete se veže pojasom preko kukova direktno na sjedalici autobusa, ili aviona.

----------


## Lucky2

Možda sam se zabunila o grupi AS, radi se o onoj od 9 do 18kg

----------


## Lucky2

Je, to je grupa I, sad sam skužila (zaboravih da kreće od nule  :Embarassed:

----------


## S2000

Onda vrijedi onaj moj prvi post o projektilu.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## linolina

> Ne, pojasevi su kao u avionu, preko krila, znači od jednog do drugog boka   A ako vrijede u avionu, onda itekako vrijede i u busu


Mislim da nisu, nego bočno.  Nažalost. Uf.
Što je onda najsigurnije u autobusu, ima li itko kompetentan tko može dati odgovor? Često se putuje s vrtićem, voljela bih znati.

----------


## daddycool

ovo je tema u kojoj nema jednoznačne istine
naime, naravno da se AS ne testiraju za vožnju u autobusu pa samim time nije moguće govoriti o tome da li ih je sigurnije koristiti ili ne
sve su to puka nagađanja
ja sam osobno pristalica sjedalica u autobusima iz nekoliko razloga:
- navika - ako je dijete naviklo voziti se u AS pa se u autobusu ne vozi u AS onda ga se zbuni i može početi pružati otpor AS i u automobilu
- sigurnost - AS pričvršćena pojasom u dvije točke ostati će povezana sa sjedalom i neće letjeti po autobusu prilikom naglog kočenja ili sudara. Istina, nema treću točku koja sprečava rotaciju ali u tom slučaju je nema niti kad dijete vežete pojasom u dvije točke bez sjedalice.
- sigurnost 2 - školjka sjedalice dodatno štiti dijete. Pogotovo bočne zaštite u autobusima koji imaju velike staklene površine
- sigurnost 3 - dijete je u optimalnom položaju u slučaju sudara. naime, malo dijete vezano samo pojasom gotovo sigurno neće sjediti u pravilnom položaju u slučaju sudara. štoviše, vjerojatno će ga biti po cijelom autobusu.

Moji su se vozili u jajetu u busu više puta i to je super funkcioniralo. Na jedan dulji put sam vozio dijete i u grupi I. Učvrstio sam je kako sam mislio da je najbolje. U svakom slučaju, dijete u krilu nevezano pojasom je sigurno najopasnija varijanta.

Usporedba autobusa i aviona je potpuno pogrešna. Avionski pojas ne služi da spašava putnika u slučaju sudara.

----------


## daddycool

> Mislim da nisu, nego bočno.  Nažalost. Uf.
> Što je onda najsigurnije u autobusu, ima li itko kompetentan tko može dati odgovor? Često se putuje s vrtićem, voljela bih znati.


kod vrtića je stvar jasna
autobus mora imati pojaseve u dvije točke i djeca moraju biti njima vezana

----------


## linolina

> kod vrtića je stvar jasna
> autobus mora imati pojaseve u dvije točke i djeca moraju biti njima vezana


Preko bokova ili dijagonalno? Ovo drugo mi se čini  vrlo opasnim.Zašto ne tri? Teta iz našeg vrtića kaže da katkad imaju i pojaseve u tri točke.
I slažem se vezano a avion, avionske nesreće su nešto drugo.

----------


## S2000

Pojas u dvije tocke znaci pojas koji ide preko bokova. Da postoji treca tocka (to sto kazes dijagonalno), onda bi vrticarcima isla preko vrata te bi bio potreban buster (ili buster s naslonom). S pojasom u tri tocke bi se mogla ispravno vezati i AS grupe nula i jedan.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## daddycool

> Preko bokova ili dijagonalno? Ovo drugo mi se čini  vrlo opasnim.Zašto ne tri? Teta iz našeg vrtića kaže da katkad imaju i pojaseve u tri točke.
> I slažem se vezano a avion, avionske nesreće su nešto drugo.


pretpostavljam da su pojasevi u 3 točke preskupi pa se zato ne ugrađuju u autobuse
ja osobno nisam vidio autobus opremljen sa pojasevima u 3 točke

----------


## anasti

Ja jesam.neki dan, autotransov i to neki manji. Sva sjedala imala pojas u 3 točke

----------


## jelena.O

i jel ste putovali?

----------


## linolina

> Pojas u dvije tocke znaci pojas koji ide preko bokova. Da postoji treca tocka (to sto kazes dijagonalno), onda bi vrticarcima isla preko vrata te bi bio potreban buster (ili buster s naslonom). S pojasom u tri tocke bi se mogla ispravno vezati i AS grupe nula i jedan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


A to su zapravo tri točke, ja sam zamislila to drugačije. Da, potreban je booster. Postoje autobusi s takvim vezanjem (kaže naša teta da ponekad imaju i takve).

----------

